# Shower tray for Swift Gazelle



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Hi there
Could someone from Swift please let me know who supplied these trays and what they are made of
The motorhome is an 02 registered Gazelle F59 on a Fiat Ducato base vehicle.
We have damaged the shower tray in ours and need to repair or replace it

Cheers

Marion


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Shower tray*

Marion

I thought Lynsey was in touch with you.

Regards
Kath


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

I thought so too but all seems to have gone quiet!
I did pm her at the beginning of the week to see if any information was available but have had no reply so far.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Feedback*

I will sort it out on Monday. Have you given your vehicle details to Lynsey?

Regards
Kath


----------

